# No 4k or Atmos on Disney*



## Luis Castillo (Dec 20, 2021)

I have the tivo stream 4k connected to a Q800A samsung soundbar with 4k video passthrough, the soundbar is connected to my 4k LG TV, its not HDR, i cant get 4k or dolby atmos on disney+, only HD and 5.1 sound, i have the app configuration on automatic and displays up to 4k.

I dont know if its a software problem but on Prime Video and HBO Max i get 4k video and Atmos Sound, is anyone having the same problem?


----------



## David De Marco (9 mo ago)

The Tivo is capable of the video and audio fidelity. The issue is not with the Tivo device but with what Disney allows on the app. For instance, if you have Vudu, Tivo will use UHD quality if purchased. On Windows, Game Consoles, ext., the best you can achieve is HD. I did verify that my app on Tivo is up to HD with 8MB bit rate quality. If you want this changed, Disney is the company you would talk to.


----------

